# Getting Married on a Working Holiday Visa



## J&M (May 29, 2011)

Hi there,

After hours and hours of research, I only just now seem to be able to wrap my head around possible answers to the questions I have .. but I thought I might put it out there so that everyone else can weigh in and hopefully bring some clarity to the situation.

I am going to be marrying my fiance early next year while she is here in Australia from Canada on a Working Holiday Visa. We will be getting married outside of the country (which is not the issue), however, I am curious as to what exactly will happen when we return to Australia, newly married .. and apply for a Spouse Visa. Looking over the Partner Migration booklet, it appears as though we will need to provide them with a certified copy of the registry extract showing details of the marriage (no problems), as well as proof that we are living together, in a genuine and continuing relationship, and that we have a mutual commitment to a shared life as husband and wife.

My question is, when we apply for this visa and are awaiting a response, will she still be classified as on a 'Working Holiday Visa' .. and still be able to work as per normal? Or is this considered a 'bridging stage'? Also, does anybody know how long a process like this takes (transitioning from a Working Holiday visa to a Spouse temporary visa)? As it will be towards the end of her WHV, is there any chance it will expire and she will be sent home before the spouse temporary status is granted?

In terms of the cost, as far as I understand, we will need to pay the $2,575 as it will be an onshore lodging and we will have already bypassed the Prospective Marriage visa.

This seems to be the most straight forward solution to the situation.

Is there anything else we should keep in mind, or that we have overlooked?

Thanks
James


----------



## J&M (May 29, 2011)

If anybody is able to help at all in any way, it would really be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

hi james,

i assume that you have australian citizenship?

so long as her WHV visa is still valid then she can enter australia on the WHV and continue to stay/work until it expires.

if the WHV is going to expire before the spouse visa is approved then you should apply for a bridging visa before the WHV expires. basically, this will extend the WHV visa until the spouse visa is processed.

so yep, it sounds to me like your thinking is correct.

i reckon it'd be worth giving DIAC a call to confirm. they have been happy to answer all of my stupid questions like this so i think it is worth a try


----------



## Russ (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey J&M, I'd like to know your outcome to this, can you let us know?


----------



## callumchapman (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd also like to know your outcome to this. If it has worked, this might be another suitable option for our visa application. It sounds, in a sense, easier than going out on a prospective marriage visa and then applying for a temp and perm visa.


----------

